
Amazon To Target $5.5 Billion Textbook Market With New Kindle? - kimboslice
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/17/amazon-to-target-55-billion-textbook-market-with-new-kindle/
======
bprater
I don't own a kindle and haven't played with one, but in messing with the Sony
one, it seemed like the pages turned verrrryyyy slowly.

When using a textbook, I find it helpful to be able to flip pages quickly. I
wonder how this will affect folks.

~~~
bvttf
When using a textbook it's also helpful to be able to search for a word or
phrase. Besides, the Kindle right now isn't bad, and this is the FutureKindle
that doesn't have any flaws yet.

I was going to say I was skeptical of textbook publishers liking this, but
there are no used book sales on the Kindle!

